# Want to buy 24 inch HD monitor



## papul1993 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,
I am currently using a Dell 19 inch widescreen LCD monitor. I would like to upgrade to a bigger and better monitor. I don't know much when it comes to buying monitor as I haven't been keeping track of this market. Please suggest a good 24 inch monitor within 13k budget. I will be using it mostly for watching movies and browsing. Also I would like to sell the monitor i am currently using. So what will be a reasonable selling price as I bought this monitor @ 6k on march this year.
Thanks


----------



## Joker (Nov 9, 2010)

BenQ G2420HD @ 11.5k.

you could easily sell your current monitor at more than 4k. lastly i would like to know your PSU and graphic card whether it can handle full hd or not.


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 9, 2010)

Joker said:


> BenQ G2420HD @ 11.5k.
> 
> you could easily sell your current monitor at more than 4k. lastly i would like to know your PSU and graphic card whether it can handle full hd or not.



I dont have a separate graphics card as I dont game. My motherboard has a HDMI output so I guess the integrated GPU can handle HD well.

My mobo model no. is Biostar TA785GHD (i think )


----------



## Joker (Nov 9, 2010)

with that board you have hd 4200 series graphics...everything should be fine if you don't game.

here is one 23" monitor with built-in TV + remote if you want.  LG 23 Inch LCD Flatron Monitor ? Model LG M237WA

price should be 13.5k.


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 9, 2010)

Benq GD2420HD seems good. But what about Dell U2311H??


----------



## Joker (Nov 9, 2010)

dell ultrasharp u2311h is an IPS panel..it will offer better picture quality and should be expensive than benq g2420hd.....but it lacks HDMI.


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 9, 2010)

Joker said:


> dell ultrasharp u2311h is an IPS panel..it will offer better picture quality and should be expensive than benq g2420hd.....but it lacks HDMI.



I am willing to sacrifice HDMI for better picture quality  also should i connect my monitor via DVI or HDMI. Will I run into sound problems if i use hdmi? coz i have a 2.1 altec system and will using HDMI interfere with it?


----------



## Joker (Nov 9, 2010)

like i said dell u2311h has no hdmi...so u don't have to worry about anything.


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 9, 2010)

ok. but what if i buy the benq monitor?

any other good models worth looking for? from AOC or samsung perhaps?


----------



## Joker (Nov 9, 2010)

there wont be any problem as you can easily configure everything through ur system. u can use hdmi for only display.

the only model worth looking was the built-in LG tv-monitor...which I mentioned above. regarding samsung, there is samsung p2350 which costs the same as benq 2420hd.


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 9, 2010)

All I need to do now is to get the latest price of both the benq and dell monitor. But I will be able to buy it only after I sell this one. :/

@Joker Thanks a lot.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 9, 2010)

y dont u go for Samsung monitor they gives very nice picture quality...  the model no is B2330H...
it is full HD monitor..(monitor are mostly HD ready not Full HD) so this will always give ultimate picture.. it has every port like HDMI, DVI, VGA, Audio whteva u require...
contrast ratio is also more than oders i suppose. its 70000:1..
even the price is arnd 11k max,...


----------



## Sid_hooda (Nov 10, 2010)

You'd be better off with the Dell U2311 since its picture quality is significantly better than all these TN panel based monitors mentioned above. Its being sold for 13k at SMC international and its a steal at that price.

It would be better if you connect your speakers directly to your computer's audio out since the sound from the 3.5mm jack on almost all monitors is a lot worse.


----------

